# Crazy weather for February



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Today it is 12 degrees at noon, sunny and cloudless blue skies.............on February 3rd in Southwestern Ontario.

I don't recall it every being this warm and with no snow on the ground...............just some residual rain drying up.

Climate change ?

Sell your Vancouver million dollar homes and come to sunny Ontario..........


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ If not climate change, must be a problem with nature's prognosticator - didn't ON's official GroundHog died a few days ago?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I never heard of that, but we have Wiarton Willie and he saw his shadow......so 6 more weeks of winter.

The rumor is that he is a bit of a party animal though, and may just be a little hung over and cranky.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Ooops, that was Willow from Winnipeg .. whew! Gotta be climate change then ...


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

In this case, it's just El Niño, although it's the strongest El Niño ever recorded and climate change may have something to do with that.

In general the El Niño cycle is likely to have more noticeable effects on year-to-year variations in climate than climate change for the next 30 years or so, depending on where you live of course. The farther north you live the stronger the climate change signal (just look at Alaska, where climate change is already having a bigger impact than El Niño).


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

It's about time we got a break. We haven't had such a mild winter here since the nineties. Finally the much advertised Global Warming is paying off. I was getting mighty discouraged the last few years with all the snow and cold.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

sags said:


> Today it is 12 degrees at noon, sunny and cloudless blue skies.............on February 3rd in Southwestern Ontario.
> I don't recall it every being this warm and with no snow on the ground ...


I don't recall for no snow ... but I seemed to recall a warmer day in the past.
This web site says the absolute high for Feb in Hamilton, Ontario was 15.8 degrees Celsius on Feb 21st, 1997.
http://www.eldoradocountyweather.com/canada/climate2/Hamilton.html


Cheers

*PS*

Interestingly ... if it just a bit higher than the Jan absolute high of 15.5 degrees C set on Jan 14th, 1995.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> It's about time we got a break. We haven't had such a mild winter here since the nineties. Finally the much advertised Global Warming is paying off. I was getting mighty discouraged the last few years with all the snow and cold.


Ahh but the side effects of very mild winter includes the following:
-it brings out the rodents
- the soil is eroded away in the farm fields due to lack of snow covering resulting in loss of moisture and increases pests thus, more crops lost and cost of food goes up
- plants/trees/etc start blooming much earlier reducing its ability to react to such extreme weather resulting in more dead plants

I could go on but I think you get the point.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

NorthKC said:


> Ahh but the side effects of very mild winter includes the following:
> -it brings out the rodents
> - the soil is eroded away in the farm fields due to lack of snow covering resulting in loss of moisture and increases pests thus, more crops lost and cost of food goes up
> - plants/trees/etc start blooming much earlier reducing its ability to react to such extreme weather resulting in more dead plants
> ...


I sure do. By a miracle we get some beautiful weather in February and all you can see is gloom and doom. I bet you could suck the fun out of a Christmas parade.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Still -15 up here. Don't worry I'll hold down the fort.


----------



## The_Tosser (Oct 20, 2015)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I sure do. By a miracle we get some beautiful weather in February and all you can see is gloom and doom. I bet you could suck the fun out of a Christmas parade.


lmao well it's pretty easy to do when you get your fill of 'Solo-Doom-Dog' and Jimmy "Boogie-man under every bed", on a daily basis, rofl.

The sky is always falling with these people. Funny as f*ck. 

Oh and yes, NICE weather. I am loving it, gimme more of the same. I'll let you know when to turn the heat down - don't sit by the phone.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The record of 9.3 in 1991 was completely shattered at Toronto airport, where it was 15.5 degees.

I think I heard it was 17 degrees in downtown Toronto............because of all the buildings and asphalt I suppose.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/warmest-february-3-record-1.3431457

I do recall some pretty good February weather before...........and then March came in and it got nasty.

I think the sunny skies makes people happier than the temperature. People are out and about.........smiling and enjoying the days.

I liked Saskatchewan when I was out there in the summer. Big cloudless sky and dry heat, unlike the humidity we can get here around the Great Lakes.

If it wasn't for our son and grandson being here, I might like a small home in Eatonia, Saskatchewan in the summer and a place in Arizona in the winter.


----------



## NorthKC (Apr 1, 2013)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I sure do. By a miracle we get some beautiful weather in February and all you can see is gloom and doom. I bet you could suck the fun out of a Christmas parade.


Au contraire, I am enjoying the weather and am a huge fan of Christmas but given that this is a financial forum, I'm also doing a bit of fortune telling when everyone complains of how expensive their produce is later this summer!  Good day!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

sags said:


> The record of 9.3 in 1991 was completely shattered at Toronto airport, where it was 15.5 degees.


Didn't you read the article?



> The previous record set at the airport was 9.3 C in 1991 ...
> *Warmest February day on record at #YYZ is 14.9°C set on Febraury 23rd 1984* ...


Interesting that one one hand, there is no credit for who is claiming that the previous record was 9.3 C or any cavaets to explain it.
Then the much higher number is attributed to CBC Toronto meteorologist Jay Scotland, who presumably can verify his statement.

Yet the author as well as the editors let contradictory info slide by without comment or qualification.

... Houston ... methinks we have a problem. :biggrin:




sags said:


> I think I heard it was 17 degrees in downtown Toronto............because of all the buildings and asphalt I suppose.


So if it's plentiful buildings and asphalt that is contributing to the higher temps downtown ... what do you think the driving force behind Hamilton's having their 1997 Feb high of 15.8 degrees C?

AFAICT or AFAICR ... there has always been fewer buildings/asphalt in Hamilton.




sags said:


> I think the sunny skies makes people happier than the temperature. People are out and about.........smiling and enjoying the days.


True ... lots of people are enjoying it.


Cheers


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

It actually hit 16C at the airport...
http://climate.weather.gc.ca/climat...nID=51459&Month=2&Day=4&Year=2016&timeframe=2



Eclectic12 said:


> Interesting that one one hand, there is no credit for who is claiming that the previous record was 9.3 C or any cavaets to explain it.
> Then the much higher number is attributed to CBC Toronto meteorologist Jay Scotland, who presumably can verify his statement.


9.3C was the record for February 3rd, and 14.9C was the record for the entire month of February.


----------

